# Looking for Anime/Manga Style art for Dinosaur/Steampunk Mashup



## MatthewJHanson

Sneak Attack Press is looking for an artist to draw several images for an upcoming Savage Worlds adventure that features cave people defending themselves against invaders from a steam punk future. This is the first adventure in a series of time-travel mashups and will eventually lead to a Kickstarter campaign for a full campaign.

We are looking an for an anime/manga like style. The first adventure will need the following illustrations:

1 full page color "cover" (in quotes because its a .pdf
1 half-page black and white action shot
8 black and white portraits

If you are interested, please write matthew@matthewjhanson.com. Please include

A link to your portfolio
Rate information
Estimated time-frame for completion


----------

